# hey everyone i'm new



## moo (Dec 9, 2003)

hey everyone. I'm izzy from essex, england. I'm 14. I've just been diagnosed with IBS and dont really know anything about it and found this board. Can you tell me whats its like. My tummy is really odd at the moment. bah! iz


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

HI!!! I'm Stephanie, and I've had the pissy gut disease for around 2 years. It sux. It always will suck, but don't let it get u down. Ask your doctor about meds or a special diet. Make friends with Paulo, cuz he picks bad-core budgie names and has the teen's lengthiest post record. Good luck and happy crapping!!


----------



## shelly_3319 (Oct 16, 2003)

Hello! and welcome! Im Shelly







I hope the IBS isnt too bad, its not too hard to live with once you try different treatments. Hehehe...and what she said about Paulo..


----------



## moo (Dec 9, 2003)

will look out for paulo! lol thanx for warning me!


----------



## Cowgrlchica (Feb 18, 2004)

hey moomoo grli live in the U.S. and i'm 15 and i have IBS-D and it sux. i feel like i'm the only one my age with this. try to increase my soluble fiber intake like rice, french bread, soy, stuff like that. it helps, if you can get to i GI doc it would help too. good luck.


----------

